# Breaking Eggs



## Timeloyd (May 21, 2006)

I tap the egg on its side to crack it. Then I hold both ends and lifting turn the halfs of the eggs shell in opposite directions to keep shells from getting in the food. Then I toss the ex egg shells into a can to be dispossed of.
     How do you break eggs?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 21, 2006)

on a bowl, or similarly sharp, right angled surface.


----------



## RDG (May 21, 2006)

Timeloyd said:
			
		

> I tap the egg on its side to crack it. Then I hold both ends and lifting turn the halfs of the eggs shell in opposite directions to keep shells from getting in the food. Then I toss the ex egg shells into a can to be dispossed of.
> How do you break eggs?


Oh my God....I always used a hammer.....
 Jokes apart, it depends if I have to mantain or separate the whites. If it's not necessary, I hold egg in a hand, crack it on the cup, and with the same hand open the shell, pouring the egg.


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 21, 2006)

Depends what I'm cooking, sometimes on the edge of the bowl, sometimes I hit the shell with a knife, can't do it one handed though.


----------



## auntdot (May 21, 2006)

Two at a time, one in each hand.

It takes a bit of practice but it is very easy to do.

Otherwise just hit the egg on a sharp object, i.e. the side of a pot, and spread it open.


----------



## jkath (May 21, 2006)

Auntdot, I wish I could do that! I just tap it on the side of the bowl, then use my thumbnail to open the egg, leaving more of a 'hinge'. I break it through if I need to seperate the yolk from the white.



			
				RDG said:
			
		

> Oh my God....I always used a hammer.....


 Good one!


----------



## marmar (May 21, 2006)

I crack it on the nearest metal edge and then use my thumb to open it. 

It isn't the most effective way and I get egg shells sometimes. 
And egg on my thumb. But it works for me.


----------



## Robo410 (May 21, 2006)

first I toss it from right to left hand, then behind the back to the right hand again, then over the head to the left while I flip the cleaver out of the chopping block with my foot...then a cross flip to land on the upturned blade of the cleaver which splits the egg perfectly in half, shells dropping into the waste, yolk and white into the bowl.  any questions?


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2006)

Interesting! 

Everyone cracks the shell on a sharp edge.  Apparently no one pays attention to all the Food TV shows that repeatedly tell you to never do that.  They always say to crack the shell on a flat surface to minimize the risk of getting shell fragments in the egg.

I'm not being critical, just making an observation.  I do both.


----------



## mudbug (May 21, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> first I toss it from right to left hand, then behind the back to the right hand again, then over the head to the left while I flip the cleaver out of the chopping block with my foot...then a cross flip to land on the upturned blade of the cleaver which splits the egg perfectly in half, shells dropping into the waste, yolk and white into the bowl. any questions?


 
I'm gonna practice this one.  Does it help to have any particular music playing in the background?  Should I wear special socks?


----------



## Constance (May 21, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> first I toss it from right to left hand, then behind the back to the right hand again, then over the head to the left while I flip the cleaver out of the chopping block with my foot...then a cross flip to land on the upturned blade of the cleaver which splits the egg perfectly in half, shells dropping into the waste, yolk and white into the bowl.  any questions?



I'm sure that's true, Robo...but I have an even better trick. 

Without using my hands, I concentrate on the egg, levitate it from it's container, and aim it toward the bowl. The shell separates from the egg and flies off, just before the egg drops in the bowl. 

I am having trouble getting the shells into the garbage can, though. They keep going on the floor.


----------



## bright (May 22, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I'm sure that's true, Robo...but I have an even better trick.
> 
> Without using my hands, I concentrate on the egg, levitate it from it's container, and aim it toward the bowl. The shell separates from the egg and flies off, just before the egg drops in the bowl.
> 
> I am having trouble getting the shells into the garbage can, though. They keep going on the floor.



Do you levitate it in a clockwise motion?


I always crack mine on either a sharp edge or with the back of a knife blade.  I've tried the whole "crack on a flat surface" thing but I always seem to end up with even more shell in my dish when I do that.


----------



## cara (May 22, 2006)

I do always crack them an the edge of what ever it is I need the eggs in...
If I would do it in the flat, I would have an egg trail from flat to bowl...

but I like Robos Version, tried it, but my prob is, to get the shells into the waste I have to open the door of the one kitchen unit and I found no way to do that..

the levitation thing doesn't work with me... I can't concentrate that long...


----------



## buckytom (May 22, 2006)

if i have the time, i whip out the dremel tool and cutting disk, and score a perfect sawtooth pattern across the exact volumetric center of the egg. then i get a gear puller fitted with suction cups to seperate the shells.

usually i don't have the time, so i tap it twice on the edge of the pan and pry the sucker open.


----------



## RDG (May 22, 2006)

*THIS* is the correct way to do....
How was it possible I never thought about it??????


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 22, 2006)

I always use a flat surface as opposed to an edge of something, using an edge will push the shell into the inside of the egg and fall into the bowl. Always use a flat surface.


----------

